# Продукты компании Entensys Corporation, UserGate: Новости



## Саныч

*Entensys обновил UserGate Proxy & Firewall до версии 5.2*

Компания Entensys объявила о выпуске UserGate Proxy & Firewall 5.2 - решения для организации доступа в интернет и защиты локальной сети от внешних угроз. 

Одним из ключевых изменений в контексте фильтрации данных стал обновленный механизм блокирования HTTP-трафика по заголовку Content-Type - отныне программа может эффективно блокировать определенные типы данных, такие как растровые изображения, видеоданные, флэш-контент и многие другие, говорится в сообщении Entensys. 

Изменения в области информационной безопасности коснулись соединения между консолью и сервером - в новой версии используется SSL-защита всех передаваемых дынных между этими модулями. 

Специально для пользователей с небольшим опытом организации локальных сетей в новой версии появился мастер настройки UserGate. При помощи пошаговых инструкций эта функция позволяет в течение считанных минут настроить работу прокси-сервера. 

Претерпел изменения и раздел статистики - в нем созданы новые виды просмотра: "пользователь - сайты" и "группа пользователей - сайты". Изменения также коснулись системы генерации отчетов: в новой версии добавлены настройки визуального представления информации. 

Среди прочих изменений стоит отметить оптимизированный механизм конвертации конфигурационного файла (из предыдущих версий UserGate), автоматическое восстановление базы данных в случае повреждения и оптимизацию работы модуля кэширования. 

Все зарегистрированные пользователи версии 5.х могут получить обновление до новой версии бесплатно. Для пользователей, желающих ознакомиться с программой, доступна полнофункциональная 30-дневная версия программы.


----------



## Mila

*UserGate Proxy & Firewall 5.3: защита локальной сети от внешних угроз*

Компания Entensys объявила о выпуске обновленной версии UserGate Proxy & Firewall 5.3 - решения для организации доступа в Интернет и защиты локальной сети от внешних угроз.

В новой редакции программного продукта разработчики реализовали поддержку Windows Integrated Authentication и добавили модуль синхронизации с Active Directory. По многочисленным пожеланиям пользователей были внесены изменения в систему управления трафиком, в частности, появилась опция добавления исключения при фильтрации сетевых ресурсов по категориям.

Одним из ключевых изменений в UserGate Proxy & Firewall 5.3 стало внедрение последней версии ядра антивируса "Лаборатории Касперского". Оно включает в себя регулярно обновляемую базу вирусных сигнатур, эвристики для обнаружения однотипных угроз, поддержку более 4000 форматов архиваторов и упаковщиков, а также усовершенствованный эвристический модуль.








Благодаря модифицированной системе активации, пользователь может во время тестового периода заказать увеличение количества сессий, а также протестировать антивирусные модули. Еще одно изменение касается модуля Entensys URL Filtering, который стал лицензироваться отдельно.

Все зарегистрированные пользователи версии 5.х могут получить обновление до новой версии бесплатно. Для пользователей, желающих ознакомиться с программой, доступна полнофункциональная 30-дневная версия продукта. Файлы для загрузки представлены на этой странице сайта разработчиков.



источник


----------



## Severnyj

*UserGate 5.4 Release Candidate поддерживает кириллические домены*

Компания Entensys сообщает о выходе версии "Release Candidate" программного продукта UserGate Proxy & Firewall.







UserGate Proxy & Firewall — это комплексное решение для организации общего доступа в Интернет из локальной сети, учета трафика и защиты корпоративной сети от внешних угроз. Продукт является эффективной альтернативой дорогостоящему программному и аппаратному обеспечению и предназначен для использования в компаниях малого и среднего бизнеса.

Основное внимание разработчиков было направлено на улучшение работы и повышение уровня отказоустойчивости продукта. Также одной из особенностей UserGate Proxy & Firewall 5.4.RC является поддержка кириллических доменов при работе с фильтрацией электронных ресурсов.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Вышел UserGate Proxy & Firewall 5.4*

Компания Entensys объявляет о выходе новой версии программного продукта UserGate Proxy & Firewall.







В новой версии основное внимание разработчиков было направлено на улучшение работы и повышение уровня отказоустойчивости продукта. Также одной из особенностей UserGate Proxy & Firewall 5.4 является поддержка кириллических доменов при работе с фильтрацией электронных ресурсов. Помимо этого внесены коррективы в систему активации продукта.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*UserGate Mail Server включает бесплатную лицензию на 5 почтовых ящиков*

Компания Entensys информирует о возможности бесплатного использования программного продукта UserGate Mail Server на 5 почтовых ящиков. 

UserGate Mail Server – это решение для организации безопасного почтового сообщения в компании со встроенными модулями антиспам и антивирусной защиты. Продукт обладает модульной структурой, что повышает отказоустойчивость и дает возможность запуска сервера на распределенной системе. 

Для получения возможности бесплатного использования UserGate Mail Server на 5 почтовых ящиков необходимо: 

Скачать обновленный дистрибутив; 
В окне регистрации UserGate Mail Server выбрать "Получить бесплатную версию на 5 ящиков".

Примечание: в состав бесплатной лицензии не входят дополнительные модули.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Entensys выпускает KinderGate Родительский Контроль v.1.2*

Компания Entensys информирует о выходе новой версии KinderGate Родительский Контроль, предназначенного для домашних пользователей и позволяющего контролировать использование сети Интернет несовершеннолетними детьми. 







По просьбам пользователей в новой версии KinderGate добавлена специальная категория «Фильтр для школ» в настройках «Морфологического анализа». Данное нововведение позволяет осуществлять контроль доступа детей к интернет-ресурсам, содержащим слова из запрещенного для школ списка. Кроме того, KinderGate Родительский Контроль 1.2 предоставляет возможность редактирования словаря блокируемыъ слов с помощью специальной утилиты.







Также разработчиками была проведена тщательная работа над улучшением совместимости KinderGate с различными антивирусами.

Скачать KinderGate Родительский Контроль v.1.2 можно по следующим адресам (Shareware):


Для Windows 32-bit (33,4 МБ)
Для Windows 64-bit (33,5 МБ)

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Вышла обновленная сборка UserGate Proxy & Firewall 5.2.F*

Компания Entensys объявляет о выходе новой версии программного продукта UserGate Proxy & Firewall, сертифицированного ФСТЭК.

UserGate Proxy & Firewall — это комплексное решение для организации общего доступа в Интернет из локальной сети, учета трафика и защиты корпоративной сети от внешних угроз. UserGate является альтернативой дорогостоящему программному и аппаратному обеспечению и предназначен для использования в компаниях малого и среднего бизнеса.

В новой сборке исправлены ошибки и включены обновления функциональности продукта, внесенные в самые современные версии UserGate Proxy & Firewall, например:


появилась поддержка Windows Integrated Authentication и синхронизация с Active Directory;
внесены изменения в систему управления трафиком, например, появилась опция добавления исключения при фильтрации сайтов по категориям;
внедрена последняя версия ядра Антивируса Касперского. Оно включает в себя регулярно обновляемую базу вирусных сигнатур, эвристики для обнаружения однотипных угроз, поддержку более 4000 форматов архиваторов и упаковщиков, а также усовершенствованный эвристический модуль;
благодаря измененной системе активации, пользователь может во время тестового периода заказать увеличение количества сессий, а также протестировать антивирусный модуль;
реализована поддержка кириллических доменов при работе с фильтрацией электронных ресурсов.

Обновленная версия дистрибутива доступна для загрузки в рамках сертификационной поддержки в специальном разделе сайта компании "АЛТЭКС-СОФТ". 

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*GateWall DNS Filter 2.0 - полноценный сервис URL-фильтрации*

Компания Entensys информирует о выходе версии 2.0 программного продукта GateWall DNS Filter.

GateWall DNS Filter — средство URL-фильтрации, работа которого основана на технологии Entensys URL Filtering. Продукт использует базу из более чем 500 млн. сайтов, распределенных для удобства оперирования на категории. Мощная и гибкая система правил в GateWall DNS Filter позволяет установить политику посещения интернет-ресурсов любой сложности.







GateWall DNS Filter обеспечивает фильтрацию интернет-сайтов без использования программных и аппаратных прокси-серверов и интернет-шлюзов. Внедрение данного продукта увеличивает безопасность использования Интернет, уменьшает нецелевой трафик.

GateWall DNS Filter используется в корпоративных сетях средних и крупных компаний по принципу частного облака (private cloud), интернет-провайдерами для обеспечения родительского контроля доступа в Интернет, обеспечивает контроль в школах и других государственных учреждениях. Один установленный сервер способен обслуживать десятки тысяч пользователей.

Новая версия программного решения адаптирована для использования интернет-провайдерами и делает возможность интеграции с биллинговой системой провайдера через специально разработанный API. Одной из главных особенностей продукта является простота развертывания решения в качестве "облачного" сервиса, что обеспечивает практически неограниченную масштабируемость системы.

В GateWall DNS Filter 2.0 добавлен новый модуль статистики. Продукт более не использует консоль управления — администрирование программного решения теперь осуществляется только через веб-интерфейс. Решение позволяет устанавливать настройки разных групп. Это дает возможность использовать один сервер для большого числа клиентов, каждый из которых может самостоятельно и независимо управлять настройками фильтрации и иметь доступ к статистике своих пользователей. 

Источник


----------



## Mila

*GateWall Mail Security v.2.1 - новая версия программы для защиты корпоративной почты*

Компания Entensys сообщает о выходе продукта GateWall Mail Security 2.1. 

GateWall Mail Security - это полнофункциональный почтовый шлюз с интегрированными средствами антиспам фильтрации и антивирусной проверки. Продукт обладает модульной структурой, что позволяет запускать программное решение на распределенной системе и обеспечивает высокий уровень его отказоустойчивости. Ранее почтовый шлюз, разработанный специалистами Entensys, был известен как GateWall Antispam.






Участившиеся случаи "ухода" инсайдерской информации за "стены" компании заставляют представителей руководства различных организаций задумываться о способах устранения данной проблемы. GateWall Mail Security является решением, позволяющим обеспечить конфиденциальность информации, передаваемой с помощью электронной почты. Ключевым изменением в продукте по сравнению с предыдущими версиями является появление системы защиты от потери данных. Также GateWall Mail Security препятствует проникновению нежелательной информации извне. 

В системе защиты данных используется три типа фильтрации: Регулярные выражения (Regexp), Сравнение документов (Docmatch) и Лемматизатор (Lemmatizer). Каждый из подмодулей, используя разные способы поиска информации в теле, теме, вложениях и других частях письма, исследует почтовые сообщения на наличие в них определенных ключевых слов или фраз и проводит сравнение передаваемых данных с образцами конфиденциальной информации. В зависимости от правил, установленных администратором, письмо после прохождения через фильтры и всех проверок, может быть пропущено, отклонено (отказ в отправке) или задержано. Уведомления о срабатывании системы направляются на указанный в главных настройках системы электронный адрес. 

Также в GateWall Mail Security появилась возможность задать часовые пояса, сроки хранения сообщений в карантине и добавлен ряд условий\действий при обработке почтовых сообщений.


источник


----------



## Severnyj

*GateWall Mail Security 2.2: обновлен антивирусный модуль от Лаборатории Касперского*

Компания Entensys сообщает о выходе продукта GateWall Mail Security 2.2.

GateWall Mail Security - это решение для защиты корпоративной почты от вирусов, фишинга, спама и прочих вредоносных сообщений, позволяющее также предотвращать утечки конфиденциальной информации.







В вышедшую версию продукта внедрен обновленный антивирусный модуль от Лаборатории Касперского. Изменениям подверглась система оповещений о доставке\недоставке сообщений до адресатов, например, упрощена процедура поиска писем, указанных в уведомлениях. Кроме того, GateWall Mail Security 2.2 стал поддерживать протокол starttls.

Разработчиками также проведена работа по улучшению производительности и отказоустойчивости программного решения. Подробности читать тут. 

Источник


----------



## Mila

*Вышел UserGate Mail Server v.2.2 - почтовый сервер с интегрированными средствами антивир*

*Компания Entensys сообщает о выходе программного продукта UserGate Mail Server 2.2.*






UserGate Mail Server - это почтовый сервер с интегрированными средствами антивирусной и антиспам-фильтрации. Продукт обладает модульной структурой, что повышает отказоустойчивость и дает возможность запуска сервера на распределенной системе. 

В новой версии упрощена процедура поиска писем, указанных в уведомлениях о доставке\недоставке сообщений. Изменениям подверглась система антивирусной защиты: внедрено новое ядро модуля от Лаборатории Касперского. Улучшена работа с fallback-сервером, в частности, реализовано взаимодействие с ним по TCP-порту, отличному от "25". Кроме того, UserGate Mail Server 2.2 стал поддерживать протокол starttls. 

Разработчиками также выполнены задачи по улучшению производительности и отказоустойчивости программного решения.



источник


----------



## Severnyj

*"Антивирусный Центр" и Entensys перешли на новый этап сотрудничества*

Компания "Антивирусный Центр" получила статус федерального дистрибьютора Entensys, разработчика программных решений в области информационной безопасности.

Новый статус подтверждает наличие в компании "Антивирусный Центр" сертифицированных специалистов высокой квалификации и широкие возможности для продвижения. Компания распространяет программные продукты через сеть партнеров во многих регионах России и странах СНГ.

"Антивирусный Центр" имеет лицензии ФСБ и ФСТЭК России, что дает право не только поставлять сертифицированные продукты в области информационной безопасности, но и выполнять работы по их внедрению. К числу особенно востребованных относится программа UserGate Proxy & Firewall от Entensys. Программа зарекомендовала себя как комплексное решение по сетевой безопасности, предоставляющее доступ в интернет из локальной сети, обеспечивающее полноценную защиту от вирусов, фильтрацию и оптимизацию ресурсов, удобные сервисы администрирования локальной сети, а также систему учета стоимости трафика, детализированную статистику и многие другие сервисы.

"Статус федерального партнера Entensys позволяет нам расширить возможности продвижения продукции и предлагать более выгодные условия сотрудничества нашим партнерам", - отметила Наталья Слободенюк, генеральный директор "Антивирусного Центра".

"Мы успешно сотрудничаем с компанией "Антивирусный Центр" уже четвертый год, - подчеркнул Дмитрий Курашев, директор компании Entensys. - На протяжении всего этого времени специалисты "Антивирусного Центра" демонстрировали высокий уровень профессионализма в сфере внедрения программных решений Entensys, обеспечивающих информационную безопасность. Взаимная заинтересованность в переходе на новый этап сотрудничества обусловила присвоение компании "Антивирусный Центр" статуса федерального дистрибьютора".

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Доступна онлайн-платформа для тестирования GateWall Mail Security*

Компания Entensys сообщает о запуске онлайн-платформы для тестирования продукта GateWall Mail Security.

GateWall Mail Security - это решение для защиты корпоративной почты от вирусов, фишинга, спама и прочих вредоносных сообщений, позволяющее также предотвращать утечки конфиденциальной информации.

С помощью тестовой платформы пользователь может установить свои политику и правила обработки корреспонденции, оценить многообразие технологий антиспам и антивирусных модулей, опробовать систему защиты от утечки конфиденциальной информации через электронную почту. Демонстрационная площадка является точной копией веб-интерфейса продукта, с помощью которого реализуется администрирование GateWall Mail Security.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Entensys выпустила бесплатное ПО для контроля ICQ*

Компания Entensys, российский разработчик программного обеспечения в области информационной безопасности, сообщила о выпуске бесплатного продукта UserGate IM Control. UserGate IM Control представляет собой решение для контроля за интернет-мессенджерами (Instant Messengers/IM). Продукт дополняет линейку Entensys для организации безопасной и эффективной ИТ-инфраструктуры компании. UserGate IM Contol является шлюзовым решением, устанавливаемым на сервер под управлением OS Linux.

По информации Entensys, бесконтрольное использование IM в корпоративной сети влечет за собой нецелевое использование рабочего времени сотрудниками, утечки данных, а также угрозы информационной безопасности, связанные с вредоносными вложениями и ссылками. С помощью UserGate IM Control можно полностью контролировать использование мессенджеров сотрудниками, утверждают в компании.

В частности, решение позволяет запрещать или разрешать отправку сообщений, записывать историю авторизаций и переписки через IM. Кроме того, UserGate IM Control осуществляет автоматический морфологический анализ содержимого сообщений, а также проверяет переписку на наличие определенных фраз (регулярных выражений), что позволяет предотвратить утечку инсайдерской информации, подчеркнули в Entensys.

Продукт работает с протоколами передачи сообщений ICQ, Jabber, Mail.Ru Agent, AIM, MSN, Yahoo Messenger. Администрирование осуществляется через веб-консоль.

«Entensys обладает целым набором технологий и решений, позволяющих обеспечивать безопасное использование интернета и, в частности, контроль интернет-трафика. Мессенджеры имеют широкое применение в корпоративных сетях, однако в ряде случаев это приводит к нарушению корпоративных правил и утечкам информации. Мы решили выпустить UserGate IM Control, который позволит решить основные проблемы, связанные с использованием мессенджеров в организациях», — прокомментировал выпуск продуктаДмитрий Курашев, директор компании Entensys.

Подробнее:http://safe.cnews.ru/news/line/index.shtml?2012/08/15/499496

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*KinderGate Родительский Контроль v.1.4 - обновленная технология фильтрации*

Компания Entensys сообщает о выходе KinderGate Родительский Контроль 1.4. Продукт предназначен для домашних пользователей и образовательных учреждений и позволяет контролировать использование сети Интернет несовершеннолетними детьми.







Одной из главных особенностей новой версии решения стало появление возможности внедрения KinderGate в систему любого интернет-провайдера. Для этого специалистами Entensys был разработан специальный API, позволяющий, помимо всего прочего, автоматически продлевать срок действия лицензий пользователей, подписавшихся на услугу в личном кабинете.

KinderGate Родительский Контроль 1.4. использует обновленную технологию фильтрации сайтов Entensys URL Filtering 2.0, подробнее о которой можно узнать в специальном разделе нашего сайта.








Претерпела изменение система работы с интернет-мессенджерами и социальными сетями. Проведена работа над повышением производительности и отказоустойчивости продукта. Также KinderGate Родительский Контроль был локализован на испанский язык.

Обновлена система активации продукта. 

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Технологии Entensys позволяют блокировать «Невинность мусульман»*

Компания Entensys сообщает об успешном тестировании технологии фильтрации http-трафика, внедренной в программные продукты GateWall DNS Filter и KinderGate Родительский Контроль. В ходе испытания решения проверялись на способность эффективно блокировать ресурсы, запрещенные законодательством Российской Федерации.

Вопрос фильтрации контента встает особенно остро при появлении прецедентов, вызывающих общественный резонанс, например, выход скандально известного американского фильма "Невинность мусульман". Напомним, что данная работа была запрещена для просмотра на территории Российской Федерации. В связи с этим фактом интернет-провайдеры получили предписание с требованиями обеспечить блокировку ресурсов, содержащих видео и ссылки на данное видео. Применение технологий и решений Entensys позволит операторам соответствовать критериям законодательства.

Компания Entensys в течение многих лет разрабатывает решения в области интернет-безопасности. Отдельным направлением является создание систем фильтрации трафика для провайдеров, в которых используется одна из самых больших баз сайтов (500 млн.), покрывающей все виды ресурсов, включая сайты с сомнительным содержанием, практически на всех языках. База содержит также интернет-страницы с вредоносными программами, сайты экстремистского, националистического содержания и т.д. Дополнительно с фильтрацией по категоризированной базе используется морфологический анализ содержимого веб-ресурсов, в рамках которого проводится проверка контента загружаемых страниц и производится блокировка по определенным выражениям или ссылкам.

Решения Entensys могут использоваться провайдерами любого размера, как федерального, так и регионального и домового уровня.

"Мы являемся лишь разработчиками технологий и ни в коем случае не принимаем решения о фильтрации определенных сайтов. Сейчас нередко возникают ситуации, когда провайдерам предписывается обеспечить блокировку тех или иных ресурсов, тогда как они не в состоянии это сделать физически. Отказ выполнить предписание может привести к негативным последствиям вплоть до потери лицензии. Наши технологии позволяют решить эту проблему, а также соответствуют требованиям недавно вступивших в силу федеральных законов: ФЗ-436 "О защите детей от информации, причиняющей вреде и их здоровью и развитию" и ФЗ-139, предполагающий в том числе создание списка ресурсов, запрещенных на федеральном уровне", - отмечает Дмитрий Курашев, директор компании Entensys.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Entensys выпустила бета-версию UserGate Proxy & Firewall 6.0*

Компания Entensys сообщает о выходе бета-версии флагманского продукта UserGate Proxy & Firewall 6.0.







UserGate Proxy & Firewall является комплексным решением, позволяющим предоставлять и контролировать общий доступ сотрудников к локальным и интернет-ресурсам, фильтровать почтовый, ftp и http-траффик, а также и администрировать сеть компании. Информационную безопасность в продукте обеспечивают встроенный межсетевой экран и антивирусные модули. UserGate Proxy & Firewall предоставляет подробную статистику по действиям пользователей во всемирной паутине.

В новой версии разработчиками реализован собственный VPN-сервер с возможностью создания туннеля "сервер-сервер" и маршрутизацией между подсетями. Ранее продуктом осуществлялась лишь поддержка VPN-соединений.

Благодаря использованию ODBC-драйвера решение работает с базами данных формата mysql. В качестве же встроенной БД используется Firebird, обладающая значительными показателями эффективности и быстродействия.

Обновленная система биллинга отвечает требованиям большинства пользователей. Теперь администратор может задать тариф любого формата: по времени, по трафику, с использованием абонентской платы и т.д..

В UserGate Proxy & Firewall 6.0 полностью переработан модуль статистики, в частности, снижены задержки при совместной работе модуля и прокси.

Внедрен новый драйвер NAT с более высокими показателями производительности. В целях ускорения работы значительным изменениям подвергся HTTP-прокси.

Загружать UserGate Proxy & Firewall 6.0 по следующим адресам (Shareware, Beta):


Для Windows 32-bit (59,5 МБ)
 Для Windows 64-bit (59,8 МБ)
 Руководство администратора (2,5 МБ)

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*UserGate Proxy & Firewall v.6 - полноценный VPN-сервер и система IDPS*

Компания Entensys объявляет о выходе UserGate Proxy & Firewall 6.0.

UserGate Proxy & Firewall является решением класса UTM (Unified Threat Management), позволяющим обеспечивать и контролировать общий доступ сотрудников к локальным и интернет-ресурсам, фильтровать ftp и http-трафик, а также и администрировать сеть компании. Информационную безопасность в продукте обеспечивают встроенный межсетевой экран и антивирусные модули. UserGate Proxy & Firewall предоставляет подробную статистику по действиям пользователей во всемирной паутине.

В новой версии продукта реализован полноценный VPN-сервер, способный создавать туннели "сервер-сервер" и обеспечивающий маршрутизацию между подсетями. Также UserGate Proxy & Firewall поддерживает соединения "клиент-сервер".

В качестве встроенной базы данных теперь используется высокоэффективная СУБД Firebird. Также доступна возможность подключения к серверу MySQL. Таким образом, увеличение объемов данных, содержащихся в базе, впредь не будет влиять на показатели производительности.

Обновлен встроенный межсетевой экран. Реализована система предотвращения вторжений (IDPS) - защита от сканирования и флуда. Оповещения о факте обнаружения атаки приходят на указанный в настройках электронный почтовый ящик и фиксируются в логе.

Значительным изменениям подверглась биллинговая система. Сейчас учтены пожелания и удовлетворены потребности большинства пользователей: абонентская плата, предоплаченный трафик, ограничение скорости в зависимости от тарифа, дополнительные платные сервисы и многое другое. В новой версии продукта можно назначить аккаунту роль "Оператор биллинга", позволяющую управлять балансами пользователей и смотреть статистику с помощью консоли администрирования.

В продукт внедрена технология контент-фильтрации Entensys URL Filtering 2.0, в которой произошли изменения в распределении сайтов по категориям. Отдельно выделены группы интернет-ресурсов, относящихся к информационной безопасности, родительскому контролю и сайтам, наиболее часто посещаемым сотрудниками во время нецелевого использования рабочего времени. Особенностью обновленной технологии также является более высокий уровень быстродействия.

Особое внимание разработчиками было уделено росту производительности драйвера NAT. Решение корректно работает с фрагментированными пакетами, VLAN, поддерживает приоритезацию QoS, что положительно сказывается на качестве интернет-телефонии (SIP, Skype и т.д.) и минимизирует вероятность потери сигнала во время разговора.

Полностью переработан HTTP-прокси, в частности, увеличена скорость его работы и добавлена поддержка NTLM-авторизации и соединений keep-alive. Также реализована поддержка диапазона портов и множества сервисов в публикации ресурсов.

Данные о действиях пользователей в глобальной сети доступны в обновленной системе веб-статистики. Модуль способен формировать специальные отчеты и строить графики на основе имеющейся информации о посещениях интернет-сайтов.

Администратор может просмотреть интересующие его сведения в любом удобном виде.

Загружать UserGate Proxy & Firewall v.6.0 по следующим адресам:


Для Windows 32-bit (58,8 МБ)
 Для 64-bit (58,7 МБ)
 Руководство администратора 

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Новая версия KinderGate Родительский Контроль 1.5 – безопасный контент для Ваших детей*

*Компания Entensys, ведущий эксперт и разработчик в области информационной безопасности и защиты от интернет-угроз, выпустила продукт KinderGate Родительский Контроль 1.5.*

KinderGate Родительский Контроль является программным решением, обеспечивающим высокий уровень контроля действий несовершеннолетних детей в сети Интернет. Продукт предназначен как для использования в образовательных учреждениях, так и для применения родителями на домашних компьютерах.

Главной особенностью новой версии являются достаточно строгие предустановленные настройки продукта. В KinderGate Родительский Контроль помимо максимального уровня фильтрации по категориям функционируют следующие опции:

- "безопасный поиск" - позволяет осуществлять блокировку нежелательных запросов на уровне поисковых систем;

- "морфологический анализ" - запрещает доступ к электронным ресурсам, основываясь на морфологическом анализе веб-страниц.​
Сайты проходят многоэтапную проверку на уровне запроса, категории и содержимого. Одновременное использование нескольких технологий фильтрации обеспечивает высокую степень защищенности ребенка от нежелательного контента, например, ресурсов о суициде, наркотиках и экстремизме. Анализу подвергаются не только сайты, но и пользовательские комментарии, сообщения на форумах и в социальных сетях.

Источник


----------



## Mila

*Entensys выпустила UserGate Proxy & Firewall версии 6.1*

Компания Entensys, российский разработчик и эксперт в области интернет-безопасности, объявила о выходе UserGate Proxy & Firewall 6.1.

UserGate Proxy Firewall — это полноценное UTM-решение, позволяющее обеспечивать комплексную безопасность локальной сети, контролировать общий доступ в интернет и запуск веб-приложений, создавать и поддерживать VPN-соединения, фильтровать нежелательные и опасные ресурсы, управлять шириной канала и создавать виртуальные сети.

При работе над UserGate Proxy & Firewall 6.1 разработчики уделили внимание росту производительности работы с базой данных в условиях повышенной нагрузки. Использование новых алгоритмов обработки больших объемов информации позволило увеличить быстродействие данного процесса, сообщили CNews в Entensys.

Обновленный дистрибутив позволяет работать с VPN-клиентом в качестве сервиса. Таким образом, создание и поддержание безопасных соединений (VPN-туннелей) теперь возможно и без обязательного наличия прав администратора, утверждают в компании.

Качественные изменения претерпело приложение si.exe. Программа предоставляет более детальные и информативные отчеты для взаимодействия с техподдержкой, чем ранее.

В новой версии UTM-решения удобнее реализовано представление настроек продукта в консоли администратора. Разработчиками также учтены пожелания пользователей, собираемые техническим отделом. В частности, значительное внимание было уделено отказоустойчивости и производительности продукта.

UserGate Proxy & Firewall 6.1 локализован на русский, английский, немецкий, французский и испанский языки. Для загрузки доступны 32-битная и 64-битная версии решения. Приобрести продукт можно здесь.





источник


----------

